# Commandes du Terminal



## vincent-51 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

En espérant être dans la bonne section, je suis à la recherche d'une liste indiquant toutes les commandes qui peuvent être utilisées sur le Terminal. Car j'ai beau cherché, les 2-3 sites internet qui parlent du Terminal ne montrent que quelques commandes... mais pas celles que je recherche.

Merci d'avance

Cordialement

Vincent


----------



## tatouille (27 Janvier 2012)

ls -la /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin  /opt/local/bin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_shell

 on n'est pas sous DOS


----------



## vincent-51 (27 Janvier 2012)

Tant qu'à poser des questions, et faire semblant de chercher 

Quelles sont les commandes pour :
- modifier une ligne de commande d'un fichier
- et surtout enregistrer le fichier modifié

:love:


----------



## sparo (27 Janvier 2012)

ce que tu cherche s'appel 

vi

pour les commandes de vi une petite recherche google devrais répondre à tout ce que tu veux


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2012)

Ou pico ....

La question posée n'a aucun sens. Tu peux lancer dans le terminal une multitude d'applications (et oui derrière un bête ls se cache un petit programme). Il n'existe pas de liste exhaustive de toutes ces "commandes".


----------



## vincent-51 (28 Janvier 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Il n'existe pas de liste exhaustive de toutes ces "commandes".



Mince alors 

Alors comment connaitre toutes les commandes appropriées ?


----------



## ntx (28 Janvier 2012)

vincent-51 a dit:


> Alors comment connaitre toutes les commandes appropriées ?


En posant des questions plus pertinentes 

On dirait que ce que tu cherches est un *éditeur de texte*. Ca n'a rien de spécifique au terminal et la question a été mille fois posée.


----------



## tatouille (29 Janvier 2012)

nano avec un bon fichier de conf ca marche pas mal j'en ai eu marre avec vi de fermer mes tabs... alors que connect´&#8721; ....


----------

